

Kings of code - Web developer conf in Amsterdam this weekend - marcelcor
http://kingsofcode.com/

======
Guido
Gotta be there for all new things web development!

I'll be at the hack-battle & the conference. See you there?

------
chloeraclette
Ultimate show off for coders. I'm there!

